# [SOLVED] Wireless Set-up Help. Belkin N wireless router (f5d8236-4 v3000)



## MetaEnder (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi,

I'm setting up a wireless router in my apartment, the router is a Belkin N wireless router f5d8236-4 v3000.

My apartment provides internet to us for 'free' by having it wired into the place already. There is no modem around, just a wall jack which seems to work if I plug an ethernet cord directly from it to my computer (what I'm using now). Here's a picture:










Now there are steps they provided to set up the router: unplug the modem, plug in the router, plug the computer in, etc etc. I followed these steps the best I could without unplugging the modem or anything, since I don't have one.

I got through the installation set up (on the provided CD) fine until I reached a part where it requires my ISP and ISP email/password in order to complete set up.

This is where my problem lies. I don't know my ISP or ISP email/password. Is there any way to set up my wireless router without that information, by bypassing it someway, or not?

I contacted my property manager and am awaiting a reply. Also Belkin tech support said the router REQUIRES the information in order to operate. 

Thanks for any help you can provide! 

Here is some more information on my router, I looked it up on Amazon for you. 
http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Wirele...=1263507417&sr=8-2-fkmr2#moreAboutThisProduct


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults and connect it. If you have automatic addressing from the apartment feed, you don't need that data.

If that fails, connect directly to the apartment connection and post the following.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

